# Six J. marlieri in 10 gallon tank?



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I currently have 6 Julidochromis Marlieri juveniles (the largest being an inch long) in my 10 gallon quarantine tank. The 50 gallon tank I plan to move them to needs to be resealed but I won't be able to get that done for another three weeks. I've never kept cichlids before and have no idea how quickly julies grow, become aggressive and territorial, etc. How long could I reasonably keep them in the 10 gallon?
Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------

